# In need of a SEXY looking case...



## Turkishmoose

*first time user*

As my signature also indicates, I am building a new computer from scratch. I got a nice mobo, regular video card, amazing soundcard and decent RAM and HD. The only thing left to do now is to get a SEXY looking case.

What do i mean by SEXY??? I mean Alienware sexy, or this case called RaidMax Spirit of War: Samurai (by the way, i saw the ad in pc gamer but havent found a place to buy one....). My friend has a black alienware case, and when he turns out the lights, the case just makes the hairs on my neck stand. I want a case like that, possibly with a good PS and a few fans (not an overclocker...) and also a window on the side (i realize alienware doesnt have one, but what if it did???)

If you have an idea about a sleek black, please write back. I've checked out some of the thermaltake but the red color on the front just makes the case "unsmooth and sleek"

Plus, if you have any ideas about anything else, write....


----------



## Praetor

Get the Dragon Server case, a dremel and some flat pliers (to fold the cables origami style). The origami is nice because a. it's pretty and b. it improves airflow like you couldnt imagine (if you want performance, stay away from them damn rounded cables)


----------



## Turkishmoose

Now that is a SEXY case....

I saw some pictures of it here
http://www.pcextreme.net/chieftec.php
for anyone else thats interested

But....i would love a black one, and does it have front USB or FireWire

And most importantly, i cant find a place to buy it, i'm a newegg kind of guy but searching dragon brings up nothing........


----------



## 4W4K3

lian-li cases are the one case associated with "sexy" lol. i would suggest lian-li cases if you have the $$$$. http://insanetek.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61&page=4&pp=10 <-- just look at those sweet cases lol.


----------



## Turkishmoose

Beauty comes at cost.....just like with women.....and thats why i'm still single

The cases are great but the price is quite steep. Besides, i was looking for a case with more curves (again, like women.... :-D )


----------



## 4W4K3

Turkishmoose said:
			
		

> Besides, i was looking for a case with more curves (again, like women.... :-D )



CURVES  and more BLACK curves ...i really like tha black one. they both have alo of extra features like the slide out mobo tray (very convenient) and hey disasemble very quickly. coolermaster makes high quality products.


----------



## PcBoss

*Bu nasil???*   (Hows this)


----------



## Praetor

> Besides, I was looking for a case with more curves (again, like women.... :-D )


Well... how good are you with a grinder? 



> (Hows this)


You've gotta be kiddin' me


----------



## PcBoss

Ok well i did say these mods really pick on me at another section  LOL

Whattttt...

You tryin 2 say that is not *sexy!* Ok if yes then i guess i better start looking for a better case!


----------



## Praetor

I AM saying that isnt sexy.



> Ok well I did say these mods really pick on me at another section  LOL


"These" MODs? It's just me baby 

As for the case.... god no (not in my opinion at least). Those things remind me of "souped up Honda Civics" which people think are so badass except "this" Honda Civic is missing wheels, engine and is rusted all over ... seriously... look at the thing... ok maybe im a little rough... here's the reasoning
- It's a premade case which kids buy with their parents money and they think it's all that
- Small
- Poor ventilation capacity
- SERIOUSLY has that "honda civic" syndrome .... a premade/premodded case is just "professional" in the Mod community
- Poor expansion capacity
That's why cases like these dont get voted as Rig of the Month very often heehee (seriously it's got that "teenager 1337 haxor" look to it


But in either case, *seriously* -- if you're happy with the case -- that's all that matters. But if you want a case that's functional, clean and highly moddable, get a nice LianLi if you have the money but realitsically grab a nice Chenming -- they are overused -- but they are overrused for a reason.


----------



## Turkishmoose

PcBoss said:
			
		

> *Bu nasil???*   (Hows this)



Bu cok iyi !!!! (its really good)
It comes with 420 PS and front USB, side window, and when i saw the front, i just went  (a mix of fear and amazement)
But Praetor has good points about it too. It might look good, but it has that childy feeling of an alien staring at you in the face. But whatever works right?
Lets just say, if i dont find anything better, i'll buy one like this....

And i did go check out the black case with the curves. Its a very nice looking one, but it doesnt have a side window or side fans. Nothing too bad for me though, i'd rather have the outside look good and not show the inside at all. I'm just saying it would have been a nice thing to add on.

Alright, HERE's the case i really want:
http://www.fronet.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productID=950013052
BUT DID YOU SEE THE PRICE TAG ON THE THING

Think i'll pass, but a case similar, but of course cheaper would do the trick

I know its asking for much, cuz you just cant find a case that looks like a $200 case for anything less.......

please prove me wrong, i still need A case


----------



## Praetor

> It comes with 420 PS


What company makes it? Please dont say Raidmax.....



> I know its asking for much, cuz you just cant find a case that looks like a $200 case for anything less.......please prove me wrong, I still need A case


You can probably find a Chenming 601/602 with an Entect 400W for ~$100


----------



## darkd3vil

problem with a question like this is the definition of sexy, do you want somthing that like drops jaws at a lan party but has the worst ventalation(sp) or somthing that looks like everything else and works wonders for cooling and whatnot. So you run into a problem defining sexy. i like my case lol its not that cool acculty it just gets the job done


----------



## Turkishmoose

Yeah, its RaidMax......

somehow, i dont think thats good


----------



## Turkishmoose

Sexy like drops down jaws at a lan party.....but no handle please

I'm not an overclocker but i wouldnt mind a decent cooling system. I will have a 3 Ghz P4 and 9800 Pro in there, so it should get a little heated, but a nice rear fan and a front/side fan would work alright. A blow hole sounds good too, because its the best place to put a fan to get hot air out.....


----------



## Praetor

> problem with a question like this is the definition of sexy, do you want somthing that like drops jaws at a lan party but has the worst ventalation(sp) or somthing that looks like everything else and works wonders for cooling and whatnot. So you run into a problem defining sexy. I like my case lol its not that cool acculty it just gets the job done


Good point ... I think too many people go after the "initial bling-bling" and then try and worry about functionality. Id one designs/modifies their case starting with a casr that has functionality ... the end result is much more impressive



> somehow, I dont think thats good


I dunno from personal experience but I'm not lookin to find out first hand either!


----------



## darkd3vil

i am using a generic case from new egg it is here.. http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-199-001&depa=1
i like it it gets the job done right now its got the side panells off of it and i dont know how to connect the front panell so i gave up my mobo has 4 usb slots in the back so i dont really need it and i managed to screw the back up the slots and its tacky but i like it


----------



## Praetor

> i am using a generic case from new egg it is here


LOL my parents have a couple systems like that too! Silver case, pretty much same design... a pain in the arse to handle!



> i dont know how to connect the front panell


Yeah I gave up with that too :



> is tacky but I like it


Hell yeah..... and that's what matters!


----------



## Turkishmoose

I think i found a case i like....

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-144-026&DEPA=1

It has a window, with a fan on the side and a blowhole, USB in the front and its overall not too shabby. I'm just worried about the 350 PS, will it be enough to cover the  9800Pro coulpled with 3 ghz?

It also has a chep looking but useful Temp Display....

Have a see and tell me if you like it


----------



## Praetor

The 350W should be fine. You can look around smaller local computer stores (those cases are popular) and make a deal with the owner to upgrade to a 400W PSU if you're not comfortable with it.


----------



## Turkishmoose

Great, I'm gonnna start thinking about getting this case then, but i'll still have some time to make the purchase, i'm still open for ideas

thanks for all the help


----------



## Praetor

Have a lookaound www.xoxide.com ... lots of nice cases there. Just try and stay away from (IMO), them bling-bling cases


----------



## darkd3vil

yeah i almost bought that same case then money got tight, (speeding ticket) so i went with the generic


----------



## Praetor

LOL teach you to speed .... you ramp the values on your core ... try to avoid ramping the values on the spedometer


----------



## PcBoss

Praetor said:
			
		

> It's a premade case which kids buy with their parents money and they think it's all that



LOL  Dont even go there  

Because,,, because... its hard it say now because of what you just said... but its because eeee i used to have that case for about 6 months! 

Until there was a fight in the house ending up some idiot kicking the case and smash it up


----------



## darkd3vil

yeah i did learn a lesson praetor,


----------



## Praetor

> Because,,, because... its hard it say now because of what you just said... but its because eeee I used to have that case for about 6 months!


LOL I've got NO problem with people genuinely wanting that case for whatever reason although I may dissagree with them. I just dont like it when people play into the "bling-bling" effect -- just for that -- not becuse they have a nice system or anything -- just because it "looks nice" (regardless of their taste).

Same goes for the cases I reccomend, the Chenming601/602s -- although I reccomend them I hate the way most people buy them -- not for their performance/functionality/good-deal but because "everyone else is doing it" LOL



> yeah I did learn a lesson praetor


Exactly, no speeding!  And if you do get spotted -- dont get caught


----------



## Turkishmoose

Ok here's my final question, is there a chenming 601 or 602 (the ones with the closable fronts and lockable) that has a side window, a fan on the side and a fan on top??? I think i saw one in a magazine but i'm not sure

The side window is the key factor here


----------



## Praetor

Yeah you can get the Chenmings both with windows and without them. If you're goin for the "window" make sure the insides are "clean" heehee.


----------



## 4W4K3

just an idea...but if you get a case like THIS you can have a window in the front. the bay covers are 3 layers...first layer is acrylic and it is mounted a very thin aluminum sheet which is then mounted to a plastic tray that keeps it all in place. i took off the plastic and aluminum and its just a clear plastic bay cover...but how to make it stay in place without the plastic clip in the back. i used orthodontist rubber bands (the clear really small ones) and wrapped it from the front screw to the back screw. do this for both sides and it acts as an invisible clip that keeps it in place. its a very easy window mod (if you want to call it a mod) and it gives you an extra window...try it out...it looks pretty good.


----------



## Praetor

LOL yes much better than some other ones ive seen


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL yes much better than some other ones ive seen



eek my sisters bf took a hack saw and a dremel when he was installing his water cooling. he bored holes everywhere...not sannding them, not cleaning them up...its like knives sticking out of his case. but hes a real junkie. if his pump fails he just drains it, takes it out, and smashes it against the desk till it starts turning lol. i can barely stand to watch...im so timid with my computer lmao.


----------



## Praetor

LOL im with ya .. maybe not so timid with my dremel but i tend to go back and clean it up until it's sleek, pretty and sexy.


----------



## darkd3vil

i am scared to do any modifying to my computer even though i killed the back pci slot area whoops som1 said by punch out i thought it ment take the whole thing out


----------



## Praetor

LMAO ...wow ...that's actually doable eh?


----------



## 4W4K3

darkd3vil said:
			
		

> i am scared to do any modifying to my computer even though i killed the back pci slot area whoops som1 said by punch out i thought it ment take the whole thing out



lol u must get alot of airflow then! dust too though. the worst thing i did to my case is the flap that snaps open and closed to cover the front USB's...i accidentally snapped it right off so it looks kinda ugly...o well.


----------



## Praetor

LOL what case do you have? Mine is all about 5.25" bays .... 8 of them, so i can prolly get away with that


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL what case do you have? Mine is all about 5.25" bays .... 8 of them, so i can prolly get away with that



THIS is the case i have. minues the bubble lights....i hate bubble lights. same colors and all...just no bubbles lol. its pretty cheap but easy to mod.


----------



## Praetor

Oh ok, that's a fair common case, decent allaround... damn bubble lights!


----------

